# Maximum overseas travel while on 309 visa



## janakim (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, I am holding 309 partner visa and my husband is a permanent resident in Australia (applied for citizenship). I wanted to know is there a time limit to travel overseas. I am currently in my home coutnry. I am planning to travel to Australia in the Mid of May. Due to family issues, I cannot travel earlier than that. But i was told that I can stay only 90days overseas and get back within 90 days. I left Australia on Feb 12, 2012. Please reply if there there is a time limit for the particular visa or who do we refer to get information regarding this.


----------

